# The Rainbow Bridge Is Polished And Waiting



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Cleo is our 10 year old Shitzuh that we inherited when Rick's mom passed away 5 years ago. A year and a half ago she started having problems going potty and was passing blood. She ended up with emergency surgery and they took out a very large Bladder stone. She was on prescription food afer that and she hated it. I fought her nightly to eat for a year. It was hard because the other dogs got regular food, and she would constantly "ask" for food. After a year, I gave up, she has eaten Science Diet Light for the last 6 months. 2 Days ago she started having potty issues again and bleeding. I took her to the vet yesterday and she has.....................7 stones and is miserable.For whatever reason, her bodies metabolism causes them.The first surgery ( including the visits and treatment before the surgery) ran $1500. Yesterdays bill for xrays and meds was $400. Surgery again will be around $1000.The vet has made it clear that every 6 months Cleo should have her bladder cleaned out by a procedure where they put her under, fill her bladder and push out any stones that may be forming. Cleo in the last few months hasn't wanted to play much, we now know why, imagine having that many stones forming. The dr said even with the prescription dog food, her body will continue to make stones. 
I had her scheduled for surgery for Monday, even though it's so expensive. However, after a few hours of thinking it over and talking to my "doggie friend consultants", perhaps it's not fair for Cleo to continue with this. She's had 10 great spoiled years and perhaps Rick's mom wants her dog back







. It's a tough decision, either way I would have went, I would have questioned did I do the right thing. 
Either decision will leave me feeling was it right? 
Today at noon Cleo will be returned to Elsie via The Rainbow Bridge.............


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear that, it's really hard to lose a good friend and part of the family.

It's an extremely difficult and heart wrenching decision to make to put a pet down but in the end, we need to consider what's best for them. That's what you did and although it's hard, she won't be suffering any more.

blessings,

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Doxie,

You are doing the right thing. Being a pet owner and animal lover myself, I have to balance the well-being of my pets with that of my family. And the family almost always wins out. Now don't get me wrong. Well-being of the family sometimes means spending a bundle on pet health so the family can continue to give and recieve a bundle of love from a family pet. But when the needs and sufferings of the pet outweigh that of the family, we usually do what is right for the pet. Anything otherwise would be selfish, on our part.

From what you've described, Cleo would be forced to endure painful bladder problems and have major medical procedures performed with regularity. And it sounds like she won't be able to eat her favorite food for the rest of her life. And the older she gets (and she's already past being young), the more dangerous general anesthesia will be for her.

Our Collie, Arthur, has lupus (we just discovered this past winter). We spent a bundle figuring this disease out (rather rare) and he will have to live the rest of his life on prednisone, which will cause complications down the road and shorten his life. He's seven years old now, but if he were ten or eleven, I'm not sure we would have made the same decisions. The prednisone makes him anxious, he pants incessantly, eats like a horse (gained 12 pounds in two months) and drinks gallons of water each day - all normal side effects of the drug. But he still enjoys life and we still love him, so we will keep up the meds - at least until the "quality of life" issue becomes a consideration.

These things are difficult. But rest assured that it sounds to me like you are doing the right thing for Cleo.

My condolences.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You know our hearts are with you, T.

I think you're right, Rick's Mom wants her back. It's time and there are many wagging tails and cold noses awaiting her arrival. She will be forever young, playful and happy - no more pain!!! Hold your head up my friend. You're 'doing right'.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Aww Tawnya, I'm so sorry Our pets count on us humans to make the very difficult decisions for them....we are their voice (I think another wise Outbacker posted that to me not long ago when we put our Sam down...thanks Wolfie). Know that we are with with you today!!! Hugs!

Tricia


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Tonya,

As hard a decision as this is, it sounds like the right one to me. We will all be thinking about you and Cleo today... may the journey across the bridge be peaceful.

Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> You know our hearts are with you, T.
> 
> I think you're right, Rick's Mom wants her back. It's time and there are many wagging tails and cold noses awaiting her arrival. She will be forever young, playful and happy - no more pain!!! Hold your head up my friend. You're 'doing right'.


You once again were my doggie consultant







. You really helped me last night letting my heart and mind agree it was the right thing-without guilt. Thanks AGAIN Judi!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I really struggled with this one. Ironically, my neighbor is making the same decision with her 11 yr old cat.She is in about a million pieces. 
Cleo is behind me right now snoring very loudly, she's good at that. She'll get up and have one last lay on the back of the couch for a couple hours looking out the window session and sounding the Bark Alarm if she see's something and therefore getting Cricket to come running and see what needs barked at. This morning so far it's been Mr. and Mrs. Duck out front eating what the squirrels drop. "CRICKIE,COME QUICK! THE DUCKS ARE HERE, THE DUCKS ARE HERE!" "BARK,BARK,BARK, BARK,BARK,BARK,BARK,BARK--(sideways glance to see if mom is looking at them protecting me from the ducks outiside on the ground one floor down) BARK, BARK, BARK,BARK,BARK,BARK........................
What will the silence be like without Cleo sounding the bark alarm???


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

On behalf of our family,







Tears to both Cleo and you and your family

Ed


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm sorry. This is one decision no one wants to make and one I hope to never have to make.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tawnya

My heart is breaking for you and Cleo. I know she will be in a better place, but just knowing what you have to do this afternoon really rips me up inside.

Hugs and lots and lots of love and support are being sent your way


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is a really brave thing you are doing!
Your mind tells you it is right but,
your heart tells you something different...

Strength to you... and a peaceful journey to Cleo...
MaeJae


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Doxie,

I can understand what you have been going through.

Our girl, Dolly, has had urinary bladder stones removed 3 times. Fortunately our vet bills are NOTHING like what you have had to pay. Another fortunate thing, she loves any kind of food. She just LOVES food in general. Dolly now has her own case number at Hill's, so if we have further problems the vet can just refer them to her case number. We have a list of human foods that are forbidden, and human foods that are allowed, so we know what special treats she can have. She also has a prescription liquid, and 16-32 mg of vitamin B-6 each day. She will NOT take the pill alone, so I make her some special bread that has only allowed ingredients in it for pill taking, as PB and cheese are not allowed. We also have to have a urinalysis periodically to make sure the PH is in the 'normal' range. Getting the urine must make quite a sight, she will not go on a leash in the backyard, it must be in front of the house, so there I am following this dog around while carrying a something to catch it in when she goes. I used to use an aluminum pie pan, but whe didn;t like that so I had to improvise. So far, no-one has honked and waved while I am trying to get a urine specimine.







She is only going on 9 now, but acts like she were once again a puppy as she has been feeling better.

As costly as all this is to us, it is NOWHERE close to that you have had to do, and every 6 months on anestihesia could put a hurting on any animal.

You have made the right decision. It is hard to see our animals suffer, and when it is the right time to help them across the bridge, we usually know it.

Our sympathies are with you and your family tonight.

Rita


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Saying goodbye to a friend is ALWAYS hard, even when it's time to go. Surgery every 6 months is not a happy thing, so you are making the right decision.

Bill


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Cleo is our 10 year old Shitzuh that we inherited when Rick's mom passed away 5 years ago. A year and a half ago she started having problems going potty and was passing blood. She ended up with emergency surgery and they took out a very large Bladder stone. She was on prescription food afer that and she hated it. I fought her nightly to eat for a year. It was hard because the other dogs got regular food, and she would constantly "ask" for food. After a year, I gave up, she has eaten Science Diet Light for the last 6 months. 2 Days ago she started having potty issues again and bleeding. I took her to the vet yesterday and she has.....................7 stones and is miserable.For whatever reason, her bodies metabolism causes them.The first surgery ( including the visits and treatment before the surgery) ran $1500. Yesterdays bill for xrays and meds was $400. Surgery again will be around $1000.The vet has made it clear that every 6 months Cleo should have her bladder cleaned out by a procedure where they put her under, fill her bladder and push out any stones that may be forming. Cleo in the last few months hasn't wanted to play much, we now know why, imagine having that many stones forming. The dr said even with the prescription dog food, her body will continue to make stones.
> I had her scheduled for surgery for Monday, even though it's so expensive. However, after a few hours of thinking it over and talking to my "doggie friend consultants", perhaps it's not fair for Cleo to continue with this. She's had 10 great spoiled years and perhaps Rick's mom wants her dog back
> 
> 
> ...


I think "quality of life" is what matters. And if she was suffering then you did the right thing. I had to make that decision as well with a pet (nine year old cat) who was my Baby. It is not an easy one but we have to do what is best for our pets...Gail


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you all. Cleo went quickly and quietly and peacefully, not even a flinch.The vet reassured me again it WAS the right thing to do since she got so many so fast. When I get her ashes, we will have 5 doggie urns in the house. 5 dogs in 20 years







Cricket is never going to leave, EVER. 
I am not sure what to expect from her, she has never been an only dog. 
Sure is quiet around here....................


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Doxie,

It is so nice when they go peacefullully.

Cricket will definitely have some adjusting to do, but will likely be fine in a few weeks. Animals seem to adjust so much quicker than we do.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

All of my thoughts are with you. We went through it twice in the last 2 years and boy is it tough.
Just remember the good times you had with them.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Tawnya, I am so sorry I'm sitting here








What a sad story for you & Rick, however what a wonderful end to her suffering. She will indeed be reunited with her 1st Mommy, what a joy for her.









Thinking of you today. I know how difficult it is losing a loved one.

Tami


----------

